# First Meeting Slab



## humulus (31/8/11)

Not long to go now brewers,ok if everybody is bringing something along to drink
What styles have we got,(just thinking on a Saturday) night it would be great if we could vary it!
Im sipping a Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA so ill think ill bring a 9l of Yankee IPA...anyone else?


----------



## felon (31/8/11)

I'll have a Czech pilsner on tap. It will have had 4 weeks lagering. First attempt at one so I hope its o.k.


----------



## Plastic Man (31/8/11)

My one full keg blew dry last week but I've got a Aussie Palish Ale (all Galaxy) in primary that should be Ok by Sat week. Will bring that. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bubba Q (31/8/11)

whatever I have in bottles at them moment, the bulk of which are oatmeal stout


----------



## Blackapple (31/8/11)

I should have a porter ready to go if I dont drink it all beforehand :chug:


----------



## megs80 (1/9/11)

Im bringing a Vienna ale session beer. A larger which I'd like some ideas on how to fix and a couple bottles of bretty old ale. What are we doing for food?


----------



## humulus (1/9/11)

Food wise how about beer related nibbles, cheese bikkies dips and stuff,by the sound of it stuff to soak up beer!!
Let me know what you guys think,the host(felon) shouldnt have to supply food seeing hes giving his joint up for our first meeting!
Looking forward to catchin up
:beer: glenn


----------



## megs80 (1/9/11)

Im up for that. Agree that Felon should have to supply food too. 
Felon, Do you have a bbq? If so ill bring some snags.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## AndyO (1/9/11)

Gents,

I've some kit beers aging gracefully in the garage that are equal parts nondescript and boring. It'd benefit everyone a lot more if I baked some cookies or whatever for some mid-session snacks. Any objections?

Thanks,
AndyO!


----------



## humulus (1/9/11)

AndyO! said:


> Gents,
> 
> I've some kit beers aging gracefully in the garage that are equal parts nondescript and boring. It'd benefit everyone a lot more if I baked some cookies or whatever for some mid-session snacks. Any objections?
> 
> ...


Cookies sound good!!!! but bring your beers along nothing wrong with K&K!!!!!!!!!!
I can feel a hangover coming on!!!!!


----------



## AndyO (1/9/11)

humulus said:


> Cookies sound good!!!! but bring your beers along nothing wrong with K&K!!!!!!!!!!
> I can feel a hangover coming on!!!!!



will do - but i suspect the cookies will have significantly more personality than my beers :lol:


----------



## flano (1/9/11)

I will bring a pale ale with nelson and cascade hopping...in a cornie.


----------



## Tim (1/9/11)

My wife has double booked me with a BBQ at home so I am a maybe at the moment. Hopefully it will finish up early and I can sneak around afterward.


----------



## SG9090 (1/9/11)

I will be bringing some nibbles, Any idea how many are coming?

Shane


----------



## bowser (2/9/11)

l'm Happy to bring some snacks as well, I have bottled czech pils and some Dr smurtos golden ale.


----------



## megs80 (2/9/11)

id be keen to try your Dr smurtos goldern ale. With all the threads and ratings of this beer it seems like its one great recipe!


----------



## Plastic Man (3/9/11)

I'll chuck in some bickies and dips.


----------

